# Dipped my Wheels



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Those wheels POP ! 

You look pretty good down there in Beaumont , Ca.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

They look good man a lot better!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

